# Circuito para Abrir y cerrar Puerta



## woncool (Mar 15, 2006)

Estoy intentando hacer un circuito analógico, de abrir y cerrar una puerta pequeña del lateral del ordenador. Mi idea original es la siguiente, con un pulsador switch, cada vez que se pulse se abre o se cierra la puerta, es decir si se pulsa sube y si se vuelve a pulsar baja así sucesivamente con cada pulsación, y la puerta subiría o bajaría asta el tope que tiene. 

tengo hecho el circuito que cuando pulsas abriría la puerta solamente. 
Me falta hacer que cuando se vuelva a pulsar cambie la polarización del motor que no se como se hace, un conmutador o no se.y como se conectaría. 

Se como seria con un interruptor de doble canal, que seria cambiando un canal por el otro cambiando 12v por tierra. pero para que sea automático este cambio cada vez que se pulse el switch como seria?

y por ultimo yo lo he hecho pensando en un motor bipolar, ya que según leí el circuito sale mas simple, pero no se si quizás necesito otro tipo de motor, la compuerta es pequeña y de aluminio poca cosa, y sube y baja en vertical.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

Compañero se que solo quiere cosas analógicas pero un flip flop y un temporizador servirían.

El flip flop con cada pulso invertiría el sentido y el temporizador se encargaría del tiempo quie abre y cierra, ahora eso el ago muy inpreciso si utilizamos motores de DC, lo más conveniente es un motor a pasos.

Creo que el integrado que controla velocidad y sentido de girro de un motor DC es el lm329, ya no recuerdo, chequelo y si no le sirve nos dice y haber que más se nos ocurre.

Saludos


----------



## cabezon (Mar 15, 2006)

aca tengo algo de lo que he estado haciendo con compuertas nand he logrado hacer el cambio de giro utilizo dos compuertas y para cambiar el giro del motor solo debo variar el estado de una patilla.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

Muy bien compañero, solo le falta esa entrada enviarla  a un temporizador mismo que puede hacer con un 555, por cierto se equivocó en el diagrama o realmente esta mandando las entradas a 12v?

Saludos y muy bien


----------



## woncool (Mar 16, 2006)

Pues veréis, si es digital me  da igual, pero el caso es que no quiero tener que programar un pic, en caso que sea digital que sea usando chips de compuertas flipflops lo que sea.

He entendio vuestras respuestas a medias...ya que yo tengo conocimientos muy básicos. Con lo que creo que os he entendido ire haciendo el circuito y si esta mal me corregís si no es mucha molestia

Con respecto a lo de los 12v, vereis, como es para el ordenador la fuente de alimentacion suministra dos canales de alimentación a los componentes uno de 5v y otro de 12v (supongo que de continua), yo he puesto 12v pero realmente no se si me hace falta, digamos que lo e puesto sin saber si debo coger el canal de 12 o de 5, claro que eso debo saberlo antes de comprar el motor ya que digo yo que el motor debe ser del voltaje k sea el circuito.

Entonces con flipflops no hace falta un rele ni nada? seria un flipflop tipo D ?

He estado mirando y he encontrado que el L293B controla los motores bipolares cambiando el sentido de giro dependiendo de 3 señales.una de control que habilita las otras dos, y estas para giarar o detener. se basa en el puente H de transistores

Otra cosa me di cuenta que con dos multiplexores de 2a1 tambien se puede hacer cambiar el sentido utilizando la misma señal de control en los dos, cuando sea 0 por ejemplo se seleciona en el multiplexor 1º la primera entrada de 12v y en el segundo la primera entrada con 0v, y cuando el control sea 1, en el 1er multiplexor se selecciona la segunda entrada con valor 0v y en el segundo multiplexor la segunda entrada tambien con valor 12v, y asi invierte el sentido de giro.

pero no se si esto es correcto, ya que no tengo ordenador y no puedo simularlo.

de todas formas me fio mas de vosotros que de mi, y si decis que con flip flop se hace mejor, pues eso...pero siempre y cuando no haya que programar nada, ya que no tengo ningun medio para ello.

Por otro lado el circuito que me decis haria la parte de k cuando pulsas una vez el switch, le de corriente suficiente para subir completamente la puerta o bajar? y otra cosa, como controlaria el circuito del flipflop que ha llegado al final?

intentare hacer mientras algo con los flipsflops pero no se si sabre...si saco algo...lo pondre aquii

muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## woncool (Mar 16, 2006)

ahh y otra cosa que no tengo clara, por ejemplo yo se utilizar multiplexores y eso...pero yo nunca he montado un circuito real, siempre he hecho simulacion nada mas, entonces cuando por ejemplo ponemos un 1 o un 0 en el multiplexor se refiere, en mi circuito a 12v y 0v (respectivamente)

ya os comento que yo no tengo muxa idea de circuitos a nivel electrico.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 16, 2006)

Compañero o usted esta confundido o yo he vivido engañado toda mi vida, puesto que, las compuertas lógicas son dispositivos TTL funcionan a 5v (a menos que los de usted sean CMOS).

Si el integrado incluye una LS quiere decir que son TTL.

De cualquier manera un 1=5v un 0=0v.

Respecto al LM293, era el que trataba de decirle en mi primer post solo que no recordaba bien la matrícula.
Con ese integrado ya no necesita flipflops ni nada de eso, ni multiplexores el cuál usted menciona y no es más que un par de compuertas lógicas.

Lo que si va a ser indispensable será el temporizador.

Tal vez pueda hacerlo con un CD4060, es un contador con oscilador integrado. ese componente noo viene en mi simulador así que le daré el link de una página donde lo emplean.

Saludos

EDIT***************
Parece que ni usted ni yo le atinamos a la matrícula, debe de ser un L293 yo no sabía como funcionaba este integrado, pero ahora me doy cuenta de que posiblemente si necesitemos los FF para hacer las convinaciones de las entradas.

Ahora debo irme pero cualquier duda solo pregunte y si alcanzo en la noche trato de hacer un diagrama sin el L293 por uqe mi simulador no lo incluye.

Saludos


----------



## woncool (Mar 16, 2006)

vereis....en cuanto a lo de si me ekivoco no me ekivoco en lo k digo ya que si yo hago las puertas logicas con transistores puedo usarlos a 12v, pero el caso es k primero antes de hacer el circuito tengo k saber con k voltaje voy a trabajar, esa seria la primera pregunta...vamos por partes mejor-.

tengo una fuente de alimentacion de ordenador, la cual proporciona 2 canales 12v y 5v, cual debo utilizar para un circuito k mueva una puerta de 16x8 cm de aluminio?

otra cosa..yo se k sabeis muxo de electronica y k decis eso se pone un flipflop no se k tal...pero yo de eso no entiendo nada...asi k si me lo decis es lo mismo k sino me lo decis, os agradeceria k adjuntarais el diagrama, 

por eso al dia de hoy aun pienso hacerlo en analogico, ya k nadie aun me ha puesto un esquema del circuito en digital. Lo unico k tengo hecho es lo k os he puesto, el pulsador activa el rele, y mueve el motor, y entre el motor y el rele tengo un bumper k corta cuando sube la puerta.

me faltan dos cosas, hacer k el motor gire en los dos sentidos, pero no solo eso, sino k gire alternando derecha e izquierda con cada pulsacion del switch (aki esta la clave del circuito), ya k si pong un interruptor de dos canales eso si se hacerlo.

me he pillado esto: donde pone como hacer k el motor gire en ambos sentidos pero como os dije yo no entiendo cada señal de control lo k  tengo k conectar:

con transistores-.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mcc_02.html

con integrado:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mcc_03.html

este ultimo k aparece en la pagina es el k a mi me interesa, pero no se k tengo k conectar a cada sitio, por ejemplo a Vs o a Vcc y Ven, las entradas de control ya se k tendria k poner 5v o 0 dependiendo de como kiera mover el motor, k esos 5 voltios los cojeria del canal de 5v de la fuente. pero aki vienen otros problemas....realmente la fuente puede k de en ocasiones un poco mas de 5v, igual tendria k poner un rectificador...no se...cada vez k me decis mas cosas en lugar de estar mas cerca...estoy mas perdido.


----------



## woncool (Mar 24, 2006)

Wenas me han ayudado y ya tengo el circuito en analógico.

Pero tengo unas dudas, el motor me viene con unos componentes k son para proteger el motor de picos, son como una lenteja, pero no se como se conecta.
¿debo conectar este componente simplemente en paralelo y listo?

y por otro lado me han dicho que debo proteger los reles con un diodo, pero tampoco se como se pone
¿conecto el negativo del diodo al positivo de la bobina del rele y el positivo del diodo al negativo de la bobina del rele?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 24, 2006)

Hola, las las que parecen lentejas, si tiene 2 patas son capacitores y se ponen en paralelo, 

En cuanto a lo del diodo, cuando se utiliza un relé en el colector de un transistor, se acostumbra poner un diodo para proteger el transistor pero no el relé.

En su diagrama no recuerdo haber visto transistores.

Saludos


----------



## woncool (Mar 24, 2006)

pues no se es k le enseñe el circuito a mi profesor de la universidad de circuitos electronicos me ha dixo k le ponga un diodo para proteger el bobinado del rele, pero no se...si dices k no se pone pos ya no se toy liao, y k el motor no hace falta protegerlo lleva suficiente marger pero aun asi quiero protegerlo con las lentejas esas.


en cuanto a las lentejas pongo una en paralelo y ya esta??


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 24, 2006)

Haber yo le digo que no se ocupa ese diodo, incluso yo he armado interruptores con transistores con colector a relé sin diodo y nunca se me ha quemado el transistor, mucho menos la bobina aunque una medida de seguridad es ponerselo pero por el transistor no por la bobina. Pero igual si usted quier estar seguro póngaselo.

En cuanto al  capacitor, tampoco lo veo muy necesario, un motor de esos de los de los juguetes aguanta perfectamente unos 12 o 15v, claro que con bastante calentamiento y ruido.

Ahora si le va a poner la Fuente ATX de su pc, para que haya picos de voltaje esta difícil.

Saludos


----------



## JEAN CARLOS CONTRERAS (Mar 28, 2006)

Lo que pasa es que las bobinas generan corrientes parásitas y si no tiene el diodo se puede quemar el transistor.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

Pero no el bobinado, o alguien sabe de algún caso donde se haya quemado el relevador y por que????  

Debería preguntarle a su profe y que le explique, y ya usted nos dice a nosotros, sirve que aprendemos algo nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## woncool (Mar 30, 2006)

pues no se para que se pone, es decir no se que es lo que proteje, pero me dijo que era recomendable ponerlo, alomejor es para algo interior que lleva el rele, o para que a la salida el rele no trague algun pico...no se..


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hace algún tiempo hice un circuito para que un motor abriera y cerrara una pequeña persiana por medio de un pulsador. Os adjunto el circuito por si os sirve de ayuda. El ZIP tiene el circuito en Livewire

Saludos.


----------



## Cardosomag (Mar 17, 2015)

Manuel51
Hace varios años que usted comentó en este foro, sin embargo necesito del tema que estan comentando y me encuentro en la misma situación que tuvo en su momento el compañero que abrió la pregunta.
Si me pudiera decir qué tipo de circuitos utilizó en C1 Y C2 del diagrama que muestra le agradecería enormemente!!

SALUDOS


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

No se si manuel te pueda responder, hace 8 meses que no entra al foro...
Por otro lado tu pregunta es irrelevante ya que en el diagrma estan los nombres de los circuitos utilzados


----------

